# Question sur itunes



## Steed35770 (17 Mars 2009)

Salut j'ai un compte itunes sans cb j'aimerai savoir si je peut acheté des appli pour iphone avec une carte itunes a 15 25 ou 50 ?


----------



## PoM (18 Mars 2009)

Bien sûr...
La carte que tu achètes va recharger ton compte tout simplement...


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

PoM a dit:


> Bien sûr...
> La carte que tu achètes va recharger ton compte tout simplement...


Justement, il me semble qu'avec la carte iTunes tu ne peux pas acheter d'applications...

En tout cas au Québec...
http://techno.branchez-vous.com/actualite/2009/02/cartes_itunes_vendues_au_canad.html


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2009)

Normalement c'est possible d'acheter des applications, mais la, du coup, j'ai un doute, car aux USA cela ne pose pas de problème avec une carte prêt payée, mais je n'ai jamais testé en France.. Ni au canada.


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Normalement c'est possible d'acheter des applications, mais la, du coup, j'ai un doute, car aux USA cela ne pose pas de problème avec une carte prêt payée, mais je n'ai jamais testé en France.. Ni au canada.


Jamais testé non plus...
Donc je ne peux pas plus m'avancer...

Si quelqu'un a testé, et si il passe par là...


----------



## Steed35770 (26 Mars 2009)

J'ai apeler chez mac et il Mon dit que NORMALEMENT sa devrais marcher 


Faut voir quoi


----------



## yabr (27 Mars 2009)

j'ai testé et ça marche,pas de probleme,tu peux y aller....
j'ai aussi ouvert ,uand j'ai eu mon iphone ,un compte sans cb
bonne journee


----------

